
When in Rome: Newcomers on Facebook | 20bits - babyshake
http://20bits.com/articles/when-in-rome-newcomers-on-facebook/
======
amix
What motivates newcomers to contribute to social networks. Direct access to
the article:
[http://www.thoughtcrumbs.com/publications/paper0778-burke.pd...](http://www.thoughtcrumbs.com/publications/paper0778-burke.pdf)
\- worth a read.

~~~
jfarmer
Yeah, the article is really good. Everyone working on social software should
read it.

